# Monday,,, Buddy boat to the Spur!!!!!



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and a freind are planing on pulling out noonish Monday for the Spur. Drop lines in and troll a mile or 2 short of the nipple and work our way out there and spend the night on the Spur in hopes of Swordfish bite. Work our way in tues morning and maybe hit a few bottom spots. Any body else want to buddy boat out please let me know. Condistions look great.The more the merryer. Thanks Chuck Gladden


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to hear that you can fish, Chuck!! Good Luck!!


----------

